# Интернет > Web-программирование > AJAX >  Jquery Автоматическая подгрузка данных

## Skit25

Приветствую Вас уважаемые специалисты. Честно признаюсь, я только учусь и учу, то, что по мере необходимо. Вот сейчас мне необходимо выполнить автоматическую подгрузку данных, но я не пойму от куда скрипт берет эти данные, если в рабочем примере нет ни каких намеков на запросы в БД.
Значит вот кусок:


```
...
render : function(obj){
				var xhtml = '<div class="post" id=post_'+obj.id+'>';
				if (obj.title) {
					xhtml += '<h2>'+obj.title+'</h2>';
				}
				if (obj.posted_at) {
					xhtml += '<div class="posted_at">Posted on: '+obj.posted_at+'</div>';
				}
				if (obj.comments_count) {
					xhtml += '<div class="comments_count">Comments: ' + obj.comments_count + '</div>';
				}
				xhtml += '<div class="content">' + obj.content + '</div>';
				xhtml += '</div>';

				return xhtml;
			},
		
			init : function(posts, target){
			
				if (!target)
					return;
				
				this.target = $(target);
				
				this.append(posts);
...
```

Этот кусок создает HTML код и видно, что 

```
xhtml += '<h2>'+obj.title+'</h2>';
```

 '+obj.title+' сюда копируется заголовок, откуда этот заголовок копируется, мне непонятно.
В теле документа нет запросов:


```
</head>

<body id="hello_body">

	<div id="blog">
		<div id="loading" style="display:none">Loading....</div>
	</div>		</div>
	<div id="ft"></div>
</div>
</body>
</html>
```



```
<div id="loading" style="display:none">Loading....</div>
```

 - инициируется для имитации загрузки.

А вот ссылка на статью и рабочий пример:
http://www.jstoolbox.com/demo/endless/

----------


## passtor

$.getJSON('getposts.php', {count:this.count, last:lastId},
						function(data){
							if (data.length > 0) {
								that.append(data);
							}
							that.setBusy(false);
						}

----------

